# Help



## amberleegale09 (Jan 20, 2010)

I feel like my husband and I are roommates....just passing by...we never have any meaningful conversations....I get aggravated and irritated by him so easily...I'm not attracted to him...I feel nothing when he hugs or kisses me....our sex life is horrible...he is not satisfying at all...but even though that is a factor..that is not the main problem...I don't feel the same about him...my feelings are different...my daughters are the ONLY reason I have stayed this long...


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

does your husband feel the same way? How long have you felt this way? Why don't you speak to him about how you are feeling and see if there is something you can work on to change things...


----------

